# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Multimedia Software > [all variants] ALSA 1.0.17 Installation Script

## Yellow Pasque

soundcheck is now writing and maintaining the ALSA 1.0.18 update script *see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=962695*

----------


## Yellow Pasque

*Configuring alsa-base*

*To identify your codec:*


```
aplay -l
cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec
```

Now, open /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base with the following command:


```
gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
```

Modify or add this line with _modelname_ = to the appropriate model name from the list below:


```
options snd-hda-intel model=modelname
```



```
  Module snd-hda-intel
  --------------------

    Module for Intel HD Audio (ICH6, ICH6M, ESB2, ICH7, ICH8),
		ATI SB450, SB600, RS600,
		VIA VT8251/VT8237A,
		SIS966, ULI M5461

    [Multiple options for each card instance]
    model	- force the model name
    position_fix - Fix DMA pointer (0 = auto, 1 = use LPIB, 2 = POSBUF)
    probe_mask  - Bitmask to probe codecs (default = -1, meaning all slots)
    bdl_pos_adj	- Specifies the DMA IRQ timing delay in samples.
		Passing -1 will make the driver to choose the appropriate
		value based on the controller chip.
    
    [Single (global) options]
    single_cmd  - Use single immediate commands to communicate with
		codecs (for debugging only)
    enable_msi	- Enable Message Signaled Interrupt (MSI) (default = off)
    power_save	- Automatic power-saving timtout (in second, 0 =
		disable)
    power_save_controller - Reset HD-audio controller in power-saving mode
		(default = on)

    This module supports multiple cards and autoprobe.
    
    Each codec may have a model table for different configurations.
    If your machine isn't listed there, the default (usually minimal)
    configuration is set up.  You can pass "model=<name>" option to
    specify a certain model in such a case.  There are different
    models depending on the codec chip.

	  Model name	Description
	  ----------    -----------
	ALC880
	  3stack	3-jack in back and a headphone out
	  3stack-digout	3-jack in back, a HP out and a SPDIF out
	  5stack	5-jack in back, 2-jack in front
	  5stack-digout	5-jack in back, 2-jack in front, a SPDIF out
	  6stack	6-jack in back, 2-jack in front
	  6stack-digout	6-jack with a SPDIF out
	  w810		3-jack
	  z71v		3-jack (HP shared SPDIF)
	  asus		3-jack (ASUS Mobo)
	  asus-w1v	ASUS W1V
	  asus-dig	ASUS with SPDIF out
	  asus-dig2	ASUS with SPDIF out (using GPIO2)
	  uniwill	3-jack
	  fujitsu	Fujitsu Laptops (Pi1536)
	  F1734		2-jack
	  lg		LG laptop (m1 express dual)
	  lg-lw		LG LW20/LW25 laptop
	  tcl		TCL S700
	  clevo		Clevo laptops (m520G, m665n)
	  medion	Medion Rim 2150
	  test		for testing/debugging purpose, almost all controls can be
			adjusted.  Appearing only when compiled with
			$CONFIG_SND_DEBUG=y
	  auto		auto-config reading BIOS (default)

	ALC260
	  hp		HP machines
	  hp-3013	HP machines (3013-variant)
	  fujitsu	Fujitsu S7020
	  acer		Acer TravelMate
	  will		Will laptops (PB V7900)
	  replacer	Replacer 672V
	  basic		fixed pin assignment (old default model)
	  test		for testing/debugging purpose, almost all controls can
			adjusted.  Appearing only when compiled with
			$CONFIG_SND_DEBUG=y
	  auto		auto-config reading BIOS (default)

	ALC262
	  fujitsu	Fujitsu Laptop
	  hp-bpc	HP xw4400/6400/8400/9400 laptops
	  hp-bpc-d7000	HP BPC D7000
	  hp-tc-t5735	HP Thin Client T5735
	  hp-rp5700	HP RP5700
	  benq		Benq ED8
	  benq-t31	Benq T31
	  hippo		Hippo (ATI) with jack detection, Sony UX-90s
	  hippo_1	Hippo (Benq) with jack detection
	  sony-assamd	Sony ASSAMD
	  ultra		Samsung Q1 Ultra Vista model
	  lenovo-3000	Lenovo 3000 y410
	  basic		fixed pin assignment w/o SPDIF
	  auto		auto-config reading BIOS (default)

	ALC267/268
	  quanta-il1	Quanta IL1 mini-notebook
	  3stack	3-stack model
	  toshiba	Toshiba A205
	  acer		Acer laptops
	  dell		Dell OEM laptops (Vostro 1200)
	  zepto		Zepto laptops
	  test		for testing/debugging purpose, almost all controls can
			adjusted.  Appearing only when compiled with
			$CONFIG_SND_DEBUG=y
	  auto		auto-config reading BIOS (default)

	ALC269
	  basic		Basic preset

	ALC662/663
	  3stack-dig	3-stack (2-channel) with SPDIF
	  3stack-6ch	 3-stack (6-channel)
	  3stack-6ch-dig 3-stack (6-channel) with SPDIF
	  6stack-dig	 6-stack with SPDIF
	  lenovo-101e	 Lenovo laptop
	  eeepc-p701	ASUS Eeepc P701
	  eeepc-ep20	ASUS Eeepc EP20
	  m51va		ASUS M51VA
	  g71v		ASUS G71V
	  h13		ASUS H13
	  g50v		ASUS G50V
	  auto		auto-config reading BIOS (default)

	ALC882/885
	  3stack-dig	3-jack with SPDIF I/O
	  6stack-dig	6-jack digital with SPDIF I/O
	  arima		Arima W820Di1
	  targa		Targa T8, MSI-1049 T8
	  asus-a7j	ASUS A7J
	  asus-a7m	ASUS A7M
	  macpro	MacPro support
	  mbp3		Macbook Pro rev3
	  imac24	iMac 24'' with jack detection
	  w2jc		ASUS W2JC
	  auto		auto-config reading BIOS (default)

	ALC883/888
	  3stack-dig	3-jack with SPDIF I/O
	  6stack-dig	6-jack digital with SPDIF I/O
	  3stack-6ch    3-jack 6-channel
	  3stack-6ch-dig 3-jack 6-channel with SPDIF I/O
	  6stack-dig-demo  6-jack digital for Intel demo board
	  acer		Acer laptops (Travelmate 3012WTMi, Aspire 5600, etc)
	  acer-aspire	Acer Aspire 9810
	  medion	Medion Laptops
	  medion-md2	Medion MD2
	  targa-dig	Targa/MSI
	  targa-2ch-dig	Targs/MSI with 2-channel
	  laptop-eapd   3-jack with SPDIF I/O and EAPD (Clevo M540JE, M550JE)
	  lenovo-101e	Lenovo 101E
	  lenovo-nb0763	Lenovo NB0763
	  lenovo-ms7195-dig Lenovo MS7195
	  haier-w66	Haier W66
	  3stack-hp	HP machines with 3stack (Lucknow, Samba boards)
	  6stack-dell	Dell machines with 6stack (Inspiron 530)
	  mitac		Mitac 8252D
	  clevo-m720	Clevo M720 laptop series
	  fujitsu-pi2515 Fujitsu AMILO Pi2515
	  auto		auto-config reading BIOS (default)

	ALC861/660
	  3stack	3-jack
	  3stack-dig	3-jack with SPDIF I/O
	  6stack-dig	6-jack with SPDIF I/O
	  3stack-660	3-jack (for ALC660)
	  uniwill-m31	Uniwill M31 laptop
	  toshiba	Toshiba laptop support
	  asus		Asus laptop support
	  asus-laptop	ASUS F2/F3 laptops
	  auto		auto-config reading BIOS (default)

	ALC861VD/660VD
	  3stack	3-jack
	  3stack-dig	3-jack with SPDIF OUT
	  6stack-dig	6-jack with SPDIF OUT
	  3stack-660	3-jack (for ALC660VD)
	  3stack-660-digout 3-jack with SPDIF OUT (for ALC660VD)
	  lenovo	Lenovo 3000 C200 & ASUS X20SG, ASUS U1E
	  dallas	Dallas laptops, Toshiba satellite L30-106
	  hp		HP TX1000
	  auto		auto-config reading BIOS (default)

	CMI9880
	  minimal	3-jack in back
	  min_fp	3-jack in back, 2-jack in front
	  full		6-jack in back, 2-jack in front
	  full_dig	6-jack in back, 2-jack in front, SPDIF I/O
	  allout	5-jack in back, 2-jack in front, SPDIF out
	  auto		auto-config reading BIOS (default)

	AD1882
	  3stack	3-stack mode (default)
	  6stack	6-stack mode

	AD1884A / AD1883 / AD1984A / AD1984B
	  desktop	3-stack desktop (default)
	  laptop	laptop with HP jack sensing
	  mobile	mobile devices with HP jack sensing
	  thinkpad	Lenovo Thinkpad X300

	AD1884
	  N/A

	AD1981
	  basic		3-jack (default)
	  hp		HP nx6320
	  thinkpad	Lenovo Thinkpad T60/X60/Z60
	  toshiba	Toshiba U205

	AD1983
	  N/A

	AD1984
	  basic		default configuration
	  thinkpad	Lenovo Thinkpad T61/X61
	  dell		Dell T3400

	AD1986A
	  6stack	6-jack, separate surrounds (default)
	  3stack	3-stack, shared surrounds
	  laptop	2-channel only (FSC V2060, Samsung M50)
	  laptop-eapd	2-channel with EAPD (Samsung R65, ASUS A6J)
	  laptop-automute 2-channel with EAPD and HP-automute (Lenovo N100)
	  ultra		2-channel with EAPD (Samsung Ultra tablet PC)

	AD1988/AD1988B/AD1989A/AD1989B
	  6stack	6-jack
	  6stack-dig	ditto with SPDIF
	  3stack	3-jack
	  3stack-dig	ditto with SPDIF
	  laptop	3-jack with hp-jack automute
	  laptop-dig	ditto with SPDIF
	  auto		auto-config reading BIOS (default)
	
	Conexant 5045
	  laptop-hpsense    Laptop with HP sense (old model laptop)
	  laptop-micsense   Laptop with Mic sense (old model fujitsu)
	  laptop-hpmicsense Laptop with HP and Mic senses
	  benq		Benq R55E
	  test		for testing/debugging purpose, almost all controls
			can be adjusted.  Appearing only when compiled with
			$CONFIG_SND_DEBUG=y

	Conexant 5047
	  laptop	Basic Laptop config 
	  laptop-hp	Laptop config for some HP models (subdevice 30A5)
	  laptop-eapd	Laptop config with EAPD support
	  test		for testing/debugging purpose, almost all controls
			can be adjusted.  Appearing only when compiled with
			$CONFIG_SND_DEBUG=y

	Conexant 5051
	  laptop	Basic Laptop config (default)
	  hp		HP Spartan laptop

	STAC9200
	  ref		Reference board
	  dell-d21	Dell (unknown)
	  dell-d22	Dell (unknown)
	  dell-d23	Dell (unknown)
	  dell-m21	Dell Inspiron 630m, Dell Inspiron 640m
	  dell-m22	Dell Latitude D620, Dell Latitude D820
	  dell-m23	Dell XPS M1710, Dell Precision M90
	  dell-m24	Dell Latitude 120L
	  dell-m25	Dell Inspiron E1505n
	  dell-m26	Dell Inspiron 1501
	  dell-m27	Dell Inspiron E1705/9400
	  gateway	Gateway laptops with EAPD control
	  panasonic	Panasonic CF-74

	STAC9205/9254
	  ref		Reference board
	  dell-m42	Dell (unknown)
	  dell-m43	Dell Precision
	  dell-m44	Dell Inspiron

	STAC9220/9221
	  ref		Reference board
	  3stack	D945 3stack
	  5stack	D945 5stack + SPDIF
	  intel-mac-v1	Intel Mac Type 1
	  intel-mac-v2	Intel Mac Type 2
	  intel-mac-v3	Intel Mac Type 3
	  intel-mac-v4	Intel Mac Type 4
	  intel-mac-v5	Intel Mac Type 5
	  macmini	Intel Mac Mini (equivalent with type 3)
	  macbook	Intel Mac Book (eq. type 5)
	  macbook-pro-v1 Intel Mac Book Pro 1st generation (eq. type 3)
	  macbook-pro	Intel Mac Book Pro 2nd generation (eq. type 3)
	  imac-intel	Intel iMac (eq. type 2)
	  imac-intel-20	Intel iMac (newer version) (eq. type 3)
	  dell-d81	Dell (unknown)
	  dell-d82	Dell (unknown)
	  dell-m81	Dell (unknown)
	  dell-m82	Dell XPS M1210

	STAC9202/9250/9251
	  ref		Reference board, base config
	  m2-2		Some Gateway MX series laptops
	  m6		Some Gateway NX series laptops
	  pa6		Gateway NX860 series

	STAC9227/9228/9229/927x
	  ref		Reference board
	  3stack	D965 3stack
	  5stack	D965 5stack + SPDIF
	  dell-3stack	Dell Dimension E520
	  dell-bios	Fixes with Dell BIOS setup

	STAC92HD71B*
	  ref		Reference board
	  dell-m4-1	Dell desktops
	  dell-m4-2	Dell desktops

	STAC92HD73*
	  ref		Reference board
	  dell-m6	Dell desktops

	STAC9872
	  vaio		Setup for VAIO FE550G/SZ110
	  vaio-ar Setup for VAIO AR

    The model name "genric" is treated as a special case.  When this
    model is given, the driver uses the generic codec parser without
    "codec-patch".  It's sometimes good for testing and debugging.

    If the default configuration doesn't work and one of the above
    matches with your device, report it together with the PCI
    subsystem ID (output of "lspci -nv") to ALSA BTS or alsa-devel
    ML (see the section "Links and Addresses").

    power_save and power_save_controller options are for power-saving
    mode.  See powersave.txt for details.

    Note 2: If you get click noises on output, try the module option
	    position_fix=1 or 2.  position_fix=1 will use the SD_LPIB
	    register value without FIFO size correction as the current
	    DMA pointer.  position_fix=2 will make the driver to use
	    the position buffer instead of reading SD_LPIB register.
	    (Usually SD_LPLIB register is more accurate than the
	    position buffer.)

    NB: If you get many "azx_get_response timeout" messages at
    loading, it's likely a problem of interrupts (e.g. ACPI irq
    routing).  Try to boot with options like "pci=noacpi".  Also, you
    can try "single_cmd=1" module option.  This will switch the
    communication method between HDA controller and codecs to the
    single immediate commands instead of CORB/RIRB.  Basically, the
    single command mode is provided only for BIOS, and you won't get
    unsolicited events, too.  But, at least, this works independently
    from the irq.  Remember this is a last resort, and should be
    avoided as much as possible...
    
    MORE NOTES ON "azx_get_response timeout" PROBLEMS:
    On some hardwares, you may need to add a proper probe_mask option
    to avoid the "azx_get_response timeout" problem above, instead.
    This occurs when the access to non-existing or non-working codec slot
    (likely a modem one) causes a stall of the communication via HD-audio
    bus.  You can see which codec slots are probed by enabling
    CONFIG_SND_DEBUG_VERBOSE, or simply from the file name of the codec
    proc files.  Then limit the slots to probe by probe_mask option.
    For example, probe_mask=1 means to probe only the first slot, and
    probe_mask=4 means only the third slot.

    The power-management is supported.
```

----------


## jocko

> I would also like to get another alsa-base list going like the one I linked to in my original post. It seems the OP of that thread is no longer active on these forums.


You already have that list in alsa-driver-1.0.17rc1/alsa-kernel/Documentation/ALSA-Configuration.txt in whatever directory your script unpacks the sources.

----------


## Yellow Pasque

An ASUS X20SG owner has reported that the lenovo modelname worked for him with his Realtek ALC660VD: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...22#post5137022

I added it to the list.

----------


## copyrightake

Thanks for the script but i'm having some problems.

During the first script it fails during one of the ./configure parts



```
WARNING!!! The mixer channels for the ALSA driver are muted by default!!!
**************************************************************************
You would use some ALSA or OSS mixer to set the appropriate volume.

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking whether build environment is sane... yes
checking for gawk... no
checking for mawk... mawk
checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
checking whether NLS is requested... yes
checking for msgfmt... /usr/bin/msgfmt
checking for gmsgfmt... /usr/bin/msgfmt
checking for xgettext... /usr/bin/xgettext
checking for msgmerge... /usr/bin/msgmerge
checking for style of include used by make... GNU
checking for gcc... gcc
checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out
checking whether the C compiler works... yes
checking whether we are cross compiling... no
checking for suffix of executables... 
checking for suffix of object files... o
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes
checking whether gcc accepts -g... yes
checking for gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed
checking dependency style of gcc... gcc3
checking build system type... x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu
checking host system type... x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu
checking for ld used by GCC... /usr/bin/ld
checking if the linker (/usr/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes
checking for shared library run path origin... done
checking for CFPreferencesCopyAppValue... no
checking for CFLocaleCopyCurrent... no
checking for GNU gettext in libc... yes
checking whether to use NLS... yes
checking where the gettext function comes from... libc
checking for cross-compiler... gcc
checking for gcc... (cached) gcc
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... (cached) yes
checking whether gcc accepts -g... (cached) yes
checking for gcc option to accept ISO C89... (cached) none needed
checking dependency style of gcc... (cached) gcc3
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking whether ln -s works... yes
checking for ALSA CFLAGS... 
checking for ALSA LDFLAGS...  -lasound -lm -ldl -lpthread
checking for libasound headers version >= 1.0.16... not present.
configure: error: Sufficiently new version of libasound not found.
make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
now reboot your machine, and run alsa_2
```


I'm using Ubuntu 8.04 64bit and I have tried fixing this problem by installing libasound2-dev and even lib32asound2-dev, is there anything else I can try to get this working?

----------


## revol

I think there's an error inside alsa_1.sh script. I've modified (not verified yet) this script and uploaded...

----------


## freakwillie

Hello,

First of all I would like to thank you for the effort. Its being a hard time for me trying to upgrade ALSA. 

I did as you wrote, but when I type 



```
cat /proc/asound/version
```

I still get the following output:



```
Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.16.
Compiled on May 29 2008 for kernel 2.6.24-18-generic (SMP).
```

Any suggestions?

 :KDE Star: [Edit]

The weird thing is that when I look into the alsa mixer it accuses the 1.0.7rc1 version. But, if I press F2 I get the following: 



Note that while in the top it says 1.0.7rc1 it still goes 1.0.6 in the blue screen. Why is that?

----------


## freakwillie

Looks like the alsa-driver isn't upgrading. 

Here's the alsa-info.sh output: http://pastebin.ca/1047467

----------


## Yellow Pasque

Updated for ALSA 1.0.17rc2. I added alsa-lib too.

----------


## Yellow Pasque

Ok, I connected my backup hard disk yesterday and tested this. It works! (I use OSS4 on my main disk.)

----------


## klss

Perhaps you'd shed some light on what you've done? 

Did you run any of above listed scripts?

----------


## ~jonathan~

Im having some trouble with this, I am very new to linux. Like today makes my 4th day with it and the only problem i have come across is having no sound. When i run 


```
aplay -l
```

I get this


```
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: ICH6 [Intel ICH6], device 0: Intel ICH [Intel ICH6]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: ICH6 [Intel ICH6], device 4: Intel ICH - IEC958 [Intel ICH6 - IEC958]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```

so I am guessing I need something for a ICH6 and i have no clue what to do from that point. Can someone please help me with this problem, I have done alot of searching to even get me to this point and would greatly appreciate so of your help.

thanks
~jonathan

----------


## klss

> Im having some trouble with this, I am very new to linux. Like today makes my 4th day with it and the only problem i have come across is having no sound. When i run 
> 
> 
> ```
> aplay -l
> ```
> 
> I get this
> 
> ...


Hi there. 

One more time: 
Did you run one of the above scripts? If not - run the script if you don't succeed with below hints. 

Comment: This thread is not the right place for basic trouble shooting.
You'll find 100s of links, of how to setup your ALSA and how to checkout
if your device is supported. Google will be your friend.

However - below at least a hint: 
Open a terminal. An type "alsamixer". Make sure all outputs Master/PCM/CD are unmuted!
Muted channels/slider do show a "MM" at the bottom. Just type "M" to unmute the active slider.

You might also want to try below: 
The best way to test a sound device is using "aplay". 
This a the player which comes with ALSA. If you don't get aplay to work. Nothing will work. 

You need to open a terminal and type:

aplay -Dhw:0,0 -fcd /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav 
or
aplay -Dplughw:0,0 -fcd /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav

Hint: Copy above commands with CTRL-C. Pasting into a terminal works by pushing left and right mouse button a the same time.

aplay to output hw:0,0 will send an untouched  PCM stream - without any mixing or manipulation - to the sound device on channel 0.

Good luck.

----------


## avalenc

I'm new to this. I did/ran? lspci and it tells me:

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia

Would the model name be Azalia? Or the number beore it? Or both?

And will updating (?) alsa cause my internal microphone to work? 

And what if I want to connect an external USB mic?

Thank you.
-Adriana

----------


## klikklak

The script hosed my computer.  This is after testing oss4 for surround (still had speakers misplaced) and after following the guide.  It fails to boot all the way up (bash craps out errors before gdm) and comes up in maintainer mode (init 1).  I'll be doing a new install of intrepid to solve this, but this is *not good.*

----------


## Yellow Pasque

> The script hosed my computer.  This is after testing oss4 for surround (still had speakers misplaced) and after following the guide.  It fails to boot all the way up (bash craps out errors before gdm) and comes up in maintainer mode (init 1).  I'll be doing a new install of intrepid to solve this, but this is *not good.*


Did you report the misplaced surround to the OSS/4Front forums? What kind of sound card do you have?

----------


## klikklak

> Did you report the misplaced surround to the OSS/4Front forums? What kind of sound card do you have?


No I didn't as I was looking for a quick fix.  I did find the ttable commands for asoundrc which should do the trick.  My card is nvidia acs883 (acs?  can't remember and I'm posting from school, the number is correct).

----------


## Yellow Pasque

Suggestions:
Line 17 - fix the spelling of my user name in the script heading or remove it entirely (I don't care for credits)
Line 40 - alsa-lib-1.0.17*a*

----------


## klss

> Suggestions:
> Line 17 - fix the spelling of my user name in the script heading or remove it entirely (I don't care for credits)
> Line 40 - alsa-lib-1.0.17*a*


Temüjin: Checkout my script. If a download fails because of a non existing package, the script exits out. This avoids a mess-up if the guys at ALSA change packages. 

As I understand the mess-up of klikklak has something to do with the OSS4 hacking and an intrepid install. 

klikklak: What script are you talking about? There are two!

----------


## spid3rz

I have just ran the newest script on 8.10 Beta and I'm happy to say my sound issues are now fixed.. previous to running the script all my sounds including the system sounds were static noise. 

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## hyperair

> I have just ran the newest script on 8.10 Beta and I'm happy to say my sound issues are now fixed.. previous to running the script all my sounds including the system sounds were static noise. 
> 
> Thanks


I reckon the static noise was because Pulseaudio chose the pc speaker instead of the standard sound output, in which case you'd need to select the correct device (via pavucontrol) and that's it. No need to go through the whole compilation process.

----------


## spid3rz

> I reckon the static noise was because Pulseaudio chose the pc speaker instead of the standard sound output, in which case you'd need to select the correct device (via pavucontrol) and that's it. No need to go through the whole compilation process.


Ah.. well like I said its fixed now but thanks for possibly identifying the real problem.. your solution sounds a lot easier then mine HAHA..

----------


## dblade

previous OSS install had caused my issue

----------


## klss

Hi folks.

I just ran the Ubuntu Studio 8.10 Beta upgrade which comes currently with Alsa 1.0.16 and 2.6.26-1-rt kernel.

The script worked fine.

BTW: I built a bit more sophisticated version of the script, where you can choose between
1. download only, 2. installation only, 3. download&installation

This way you don't have to download the whole stuff any time you want
to reinstall due to whatever reason (e.g. kernel upgrade). You can also manipulate your driver if you like)  
It now also routes all output to a logfile under /var/log for troubleshooting purposes and
it stores now the different Alsa versions on the drive, to make e.g. switching between stable and dev easier and faster.

I'll put it up as BETA for now - perhaps there is somebody out there would like to confirm that it is working. 

As usual - feedback and improvement proposals are always welcome.

THX

----------


## 2334242342345523542342332

A pity ubuntu forums require registering for fetching attachments..

While I'm here, I used the first script to download both alsa versions which now generates this:




```

[   28.415052] Pid: 4246, comm: alsactl Tainted: P        (2.6.24-19-generic #1)[   28.415054] EIP: 0060:[<f8b154b1>] EFLAGS: 00010286 CPU: 1[   28.415073] EIP is at snd_hda_spdif_out_switch_put+0x91/0x130 [snd_hda_intel][   28.415075] EAX: 00000000 EBX: f75c8800 ECX: f7f74200 EDX: 00000000[   28.415077] ESI: dfac9600 EDI: 00000001 EBP: 00000002 ESP: dfb19db8[   28.415079]  DS: 007b ES: 007b FS: 00d8 GS: 0033 SS: 0068[   28.415081] Process alsactl (pid: 4246, ti=dfb18000 task=dfbae5c0 task.ti=dfb18000)[   28.415083] Stack: 0000070d 00000001 c04194a0 00000001 dfac9780 00029968 00000001 f8b15420[   28.415088]        f75c8800 dfac9800 dfac994c f8b034da c031c7e2 bfec75d0 df80c1c0 b7fc1000[   28.415093]        c2b0df80 00000000 dfac99b0 00000004 00000002 00000000 00000000 39434549[   28.415098] Call Trace:[   28.415109]  [<f8b15420>] snd_hda_spdif_out_switch_put+0x0/0x130 [snd_hda_intel][   28.415132]  [<f8b034da>] snd_ctl_ioctl+0xc6a/0xd40 [snd][   28.415142]  [<c031c7e2>] error_code+0x72/0x80[   28.415167]  [<c0190000>] do_filp_open+0x50/0x60[   28.415175]  [<f8b02870>] snd_ctl_ioctl+0x0/0xd40 [snd][   28.415185]  [<c019dffb>] do_ioctl+0x2b/0x90[   28.415190]  [<c019e28e>] vfs_ioctl+0x22e/0x2b0[   28.415193]  [<c01900ce>] do_sys_open+0xbe/0xe0[   28.415197]  [<c019e366>] sys_ioctl+0x56/0x70[   28.415201]  [<c01043c2>] sysenter_past_esp+0x6b/0xa9[   28.415209]  =======================[   28.415210] Code: 94 01 00 00 0f b7 6c 24 16 0f b7 d2 0f b6 fa 89 54 24 0c 89 7c 24 04 89 ea c7 04 24 0d 07 00 00 e8 15 e1 ff ff 8b 96 9c 01 00 00 <0f> b7 02 66 85 c0 74 2a 89 d3 90 8d 74 26 00 0f b7 d0 31 c9 89[   28.415238] EIP: [<f8b154b1>] snd_hda_spdif_out_switch_put+0x91/0x130 [snd_hda_intel] SS:ESP 0068:dfb19db8[   28.415255] ---[ end trace c0d0b3a620f5ce42 ]--- 


```

2.6.24-19-generic / Kubuntu

I've reinstalled the kernel package and the alsa* packages, no luck. I knew I shouldn't have proposed to help this friend with his ubuntu laptop  :Sad: ( 

System Information
        Manufacturer: Dell Inc.
        Product Name: Studio 1535
        Version: Not Specified

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 04)
01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RV620 Audio device [Radeon HD 34xx Series]

Will try harder

Thanks for the script.

edt:
Seems like there are very few people for who this is happening.
http://www.kerneloops.org/search.php...unction+Search

----------


## klss

Hi folks.

I added a a new script to the download post which checks the environment and your setup with focus on Alsa of course.

Perhaps it helps for troubleshooting in general.

Just run it - best while playing back, since it records playback stream parameters - to see what's going on on your machine.

I hope it helps.

Cheers

----------


## sdcope

I'm running 8.04, ran the script and followed the instructions on post #19.  My Alsa is still showing 1.0.16 when I F2 in the alsamixer, despite the mixer saying I've upgraded to 1.0.18r3.

Still no sound.  :Sad: 

P.S. Thanks for all the help and script, btw!

P.P.S. Is this caused by still having kernel 2.6.24-19 installed and not -20?  How does on upgrade the kernel in Ubunut?  (I've switched from Slack.)

----------


## klss

I tried my Alsamixer - "F2" (Didn't know about F2) - THX . Looks OK.

I guess there must have been a problem with the "lib" install in your 
case.

Please run the newest script. Than we/you have a chance to have a look at the log file.

The kernel itself can be an issue, if Alsa is not build as module in the kernel. But this is normally not the case with Ubuntu kernels. 
I ran into it with my ZEN-Kernel in the beginning. 

This issue you encountered is a known weakness of the script (You'll find in in the ToDos I listed inside the script). 
To avoid these kind of inconsistencies I need to check first if "configure" and "make" run without errors before installing the new packages. I need to look it up how to implement it.

THX

----------


## Yellow Pasque

There is a typo in the 1.04 script (perhaps in the 1.03 as well)



> ./configure --with-cards=all --with-card-options=all --with-seqencer=yes --with-oss=yes --prefix=/usr


SHOULD BE --with seq*u*encer

----------


## klss

> There is a typo in the 1.04 script (perhaps in the 1.03 as well)
> 
> 
> SHOULD BE --with seq*u*encer


1.05 is ready for download. THX  :Wink: 


BTW: We should try to rename this thread to 1.0.x, since 1.0.17 is now available with intrepid.

Cheers

----------


## klss

Hi folks.

I just uploaded revision 1.06.

The older versions (up to 1.05)  could lead to a corrupted status, because if any  of the package compilation/installation failed the system resp. Alsa packages became inconsistent.

I introduced checks about successful execution for every single "configure" and "make". I now run all "configures" and "make" first. 
If these are executed successfully. I run "make install" on all packages in a final step.

I also verified 1.06 on Intrepid with 2.6.27-7-generic kernel.

The script should run pretty save now.

Good luck.

Cheers

----------


## sdcope

I ran the script again after running an update.  The script seems to have installed the new alsa perfectly.  When I f2 in Alsa mixer it's showing .18rc3..... alas, the sound isn't working, but I think it must be something else, now.

Thanks again!

----------


## Jack the R

klss the update script is not working for me (specifically the sound works, except over headphones).  I had this working on a previous install with Temujin's instructions which have since been removed.  

Here's the uxchecker log.

The last lines in /etc/modprobe.d are - 




> # Ubuntu #62691, enable MPU for snd-cmipci
> options snd-cmipci mpu_port=0x330 fm_port=0x388
> options snd-hda-intel model=asus


Model=Asus worked before.  I can't remember if  options snd-cmipci mpu_port=0x330 fm_port=0x388 was there before but I think it was.

I've tried both 1.0.17 and 1.0.18 RC3.

----------


## klss

> klss the update script is not working for me (specifically the sound works, except over headphones).  I had this working on a previous install with Temujin's instructions which have since been removed.  
> 
> Here's the uxchecker log.
> 
> The last lines in /etc/modprobe.d are - 
> 
> 
> 
> Model=Asus worked before.  I can't remember if  options snd-cmipci mpu_port=0x330 fm_port=0x388 was there before but I think it was.
> ...


Hi.

First of all - the updated script is not supposed to be doing anything else than the initial script, it just compiles the Alsa packages.

The only difference are the default configure options.
on the driver package, which you had to edit manually before. 
Of course you can still do it!

I just added quite some stuff to make it more save and more convenient -
at least from my perspective.

I added also the logfile option to the script, to be able to investigate cases like yours. 

Did you check your installation log under /var/log first? 

You also need to be careful when upgrading to Intrepid it overwrites
the modeprobe.d/alsa-base . After the upgrade you'll have your 
default settings back.

The upgrades done with the script won't touch your modprobe.d/alsa-base

I had a look in your uxchecker-log. There are no index variables set for
both of your cards. I'd expect an index=0 and an index=1 entry!

However, since Intrepid comes with quite some new stuff and it seems
that there are still issues with the kernel (e.g. segfaults on alsactl), we 
need to be careful here.

Since you're not the only one having problems we need to have a look at it.

And if you guys report an issue:

1. Name your Ubuntu revision
2. Kernel revision
3. Alsa revision
4. Upgrade script revision
5. A bit of background what you've done resp. done before 

THX a lot for the feedback.

Cheers

----------


## klss

IMPORTANT NOTE: 

The uxchecker.sh script logs partly sensitive data such, as user-id,
groups etc. 

I would not recommend to put them up here - at least not the complete log!!!

I just uploaded a new version 1.02, where you can select e.g. full system check or e.g. Alsa only. 
If you choose e.g. Alsa only you won't face any security relevant issues.

THX

----------


## Jack the R

Thanks for the reply.

I'm on 8.04, 64 bit

The kernel is  2.6.24-19

Alsa should be 1.0.18 RC3. 

Script version is AlsaUpgrade-1.0.x-rev-1.06.sh




> Did you check your installation log under /var/log first?


I wouldn't know what to look for.




> I had a look in your uxchecker-log. There are no index variables set for
> both of your cards. I'd expect an index=0 and an index=1 entry!


What do I do to set them?

----------


## klss

Try:

options snd-cmipci index=0 mpu_port=0x330 fm_port=0x388
options snd-hda-intel index=1 model=asus 

and reboot.

The card/driver with index 0 becomes card 0 and the 2nd becomes 
card 1. (This you'll also see in the uxchchecker.log)
card 0 resp. index 0 is usually the default card. It'll be your choice
how to assign the cards. 
It is strongly recommended to assign the index if you run multiple cards.

Logfile-check:
Just check the log file for strange error messages. Disregard warnings. 


Good luck.

----------


## Jack the R

It liked the new alsa-base lines even less.  Now there is no sound at all.  :Brick wall: 

It gives the error message -




> ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:1429_snd_pcm_hw_open) Invalid value for card
> aplay: main:583: audio open error: No such file or directory


I ran uxchecker 1.02 with -a - 

Link

Is this a strange error message?




> cat: /proc/asound/card0/stream0: No such file or directory
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> -    playback-stream card 1
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> cat: /proc/asound/card1/stream0: No such file or directory
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

----------


## klss

OK! The new uxchecker.sh seems to work :Wink: 

I guess you ran aplay with the options "-Dplughw:0,0" (You should actually tell us what you've done, causing
this error message)

If you look in the uxchecker.log it says that you just have your 
internal card connected. And it's called "card 1" now, because you assigned index=1 to it. 
Now if you read my earlier post, this means that we're talking about the 2nd card in 
your system. Thus -Dplughw:1,0 would do the trick. 

or do this

options snd-cmipci index=1 mpu_port=0x330 fm_port=0x388
options snd-hda-intel index=0 model=asus 

In this case "-Dplughw:0,0" should work.

As far as I understand the cmipci driver is supposed to drive a 2nd soundcard!?!? The system is not recognising it. What happend to this card?

Comment: When I talked about looking for errors, I talked first of all about the log-file generated by the Alsa installation script - and not the uxchecker.sh 


Good luck

----------


## Jonno_FTW

I ran your scipt and it started working. 
But there is no sound!


```
checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes
checking for ALSA... configure: error: Package requirements (alsa >= 1.0.11) were not met:

No package 'alsa' found

Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
installed software in a non-standard prefix.

Alternatively, you may set the environment variables ALSA_CFLAGS
and ALSA_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.
See the pkg-config man page for more details.

alsa-plugins-1.0.18rc3 configure failed
```

that's what i got at the end of the log file.

----------


## klss

> I ran your scipt and it started working. 
> But there is no sound!
> 
> 
> ```
> checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes
> checking for ALSA... configure: error: Package requirements (alsa >= 1.0.11) were not met:
> 
> No package 'alsa' found
> ...


No sound! Strange. 
Because the script - the latest version - didn't do anything to your system!
At this stage - where it left the scene according to the log - one of my new features kicked in. If one stage fails the script stops the entire process, without touching anything.

and again I am happy to support until the script runs stabil (it does in my environment) BUT:

if you guys report an issue:

1. Name your Ubuntu revision
2. Kernel revision
3. Alsa revision
4. Upgrade script revision
5. A bit of background what you've done resp. done before 
6. Attach the relevant logs

Hint: 
As you see in the log, the script encountered a problem when configuring the alsa-plugins.
You can go to the target directory /usr/src/Als*/alsa-pl* an run a "./configure --prefix=/usr" manually, just
to see what's going on. If it is working manually just run the script again.


THX

----------


## Jonno_FTW

Ok
I'm running Hardy 8.04
Kernel is: 2.6.24-21-generic
Alsa version: according to synaptic is 1.0.16
Script version:rev.107

I new at most of this. I just ran the script and waited really.
My sound car is: Realtex ID 663/ HDA intel
The log file is attached.
AlsaUpgradeRev-1.07-101808-18.51.log.tar.gz

----------


## Jack the R

> I guess you ran aplay with the options "-Dplughw:0,0" (You should actually tell us what you've done, causing
> this error message)


Oops.  I think you guessed it.  I copied and pasted from your instructions the line "aplay -Dplughw:0,0 -fcd /usr/share/sounds/question.wav"




> If you look in the uxchecker.log it says that you just have your 
> internal card connected. And it's called "card 1" now, because you assigned index=1 to it. 
> Now if you read my earlier post, this means that we're talking about the 2nd card in 
> your system. Thus -Dplughw:1,0 would do the trick.


Just tried it - regular audio works, headphones don't work.  Headphones are unmuted in the regular gui mixer.  I ran the alsamixer command and got "  function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
"  I'm not sure what's going on there.  I don't remember manually installing it before, and I don't see it on Synaptic (there's a gui but not alsamixer itself).




> As far as I understand the cmipci driver is supposed to drive a 2nd soundcard!?!? The system is not recognising it. What happend to this card?


You've got me.  I never added a second sound card and I doubt the tablet pc came with two.

----------


## klss

> Oops.  I think you guessed it.  I copied and pasted from your instructions the line "aplay -Dplughw:0,0 -fcd /usr/share/sounds/question.wav"
> 
> 
> 
> Just tried it - regular audio works, headphones don't work.  Headphones are unmuted in the regular gui mixer.  I ran the alsamixer command and got "  function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
> "  I'm not sure what's going on there.  I don't remember manually installing it before, and I don't see it on Synaptic (there's a gui but not alsamixer itself).
> 
> 
> 
> You've got me.  I never added a second sound card and I doubt the tablet pc came with two.


Obviously we're getting there.  :Wink: 

Since you got one card only, it (snd-hda-intel) needs of course index=0 and put a "#" in front of the "option cmi" line .
Change this accordingly in alsa-base.

alsamixer defaults to index 0. Since you don't have index 0 assigned for now - as discussed above -, you'll get an error message. If you want alsamixer to run on your 2nd soundcard (index 1) you start it with "alsamixer -c1"

Since your card is working in general, I'd guess that the driver is not supporting the headphone jack properly. 
You need to google it up.

Anyhow: As far as I see your whole story had nothing to do with the script itself.

Cheers

----------


## klss

> Ok
> I'm running Hardy 8.04
> Kernel is: 2.6.24-21-generic
> Alsa version: according to synaptic is 1.0.16
> Script version:rev.107
> 
> I new at most of this. I just ran the script and waited really.
> My sound car is: Realtex ID 663/ HDA intel
> The log file is attached.
> AlsaUpgradeRev-1.07-101808-18.51.log.tar.gz


1. Could you please try the newest script version in "-f" "full" mode 
   please.
   I've actually never seen that the plugin part failed.  
2. Run also the uxchecker-102.sh, because the Ubuntu package as shown in
   Synaptic will remain 1.0.16. This is the reason why I handed out the
   uxchecker-script.
3. open a new terminal and run "tail -f </var/log/your-logfile>" . this way you'll see what's going on and of course if the script finished up.

I pretty much doubt that the script is causing the trouble. But - you never know.

THX

----------


## Jack the R

I've changed the last lines of the alsa-base file to - 

#options snd-cmipci index=0 mpu_port=0x330 fm_port=0x388
options snd-hda-intel index=0 model=asus 

rebooted, same results as before.  Sound from the speakers, no sound from the headphones.  Alsamixer shows the headphones as unmuted, but there is no volume slider.  Just the value 00.  However this is the behavior I saw before, when the headphones were working, so I don't think the value 00 is particularly meaningful.

Aplay won't play a music file, gives the error - 




> ALSA lib pcm_hw.c:1429_snd_pcm_hw_open) Invalid value for card
> aplay: main:583: audio open error: No such device


If I click on the file in Nautilus, Totem Movie Player will play it.  

How can this be a driver issue when the driver was able to play through the headphones before?

----------


## klss

> I've changed the last lines of the alsa-base file to - 
> 
> #options snd-cmipci index=0 mpu_port=0x330 fm_port=0x388
> options snd-hda-intel index=0 model=asus 
> 
> rebooted, same results as before.  Sound from the speakers, no sound from the headphones.  Alsamixer shows the headphones as unmuted, but there is no volume slider.  Just the value 00.  However this is the behavior I saw before, when the headphones were working, so I don't think the value 00 is particularly meaningful.
> 
> Aplay won't play a music file, gives the error - 
> 
> ...


Hi there.

Of course could this be a driver issue. They change quite some stuff from release to release and most probably don't 
test every single function.

However:

I looked again into your uxchecker-1.02.log.

Issue Codec: it seems that your chosen  model="asus" is not appropriate.

In the log under "Codec" you find ALC660-VD listed for your device.
"Asus" seems to cover ALC660 only.

Within /usr/src/Alsa-1.0.18rc3/alsa-driver-1.0.18rc3/alsa-kernel/Documentation/ALSA-Configuration.txt

you'll find a different model listed for your codec.

Try to change your model=asus in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base to  "model=3stack-660" or better "model=3stack-660-digout" 

and reboot. Check your alsamixer again!

If that doesn't help I am running out of ideas,

NOTE: I am doing all this troubleshooting, just because I hope that others learn from it of how to solve their own issues! I do not regard it as part of this thread.

GENERAL: All others reading this should run the same checkup. A soundcard will (should) with all its features functions properly if the correct "model=XXXX" is assigned to your driver. You'll find that out as described above.

Good luck

----------


## Jack the R

If you're looking at Temujin's list, it is IMO incorrect.  I initially tried the values listed and got the results I'm getting now, sound everywhere but headphones.  The values "auto" and "asus" got the headphones working (BTW, I'm referring to my earlier attempt when I got everything working, not this attempt with your script).

I tried the values "model=3stack-660" and "model=3stack-660-digout," no headphones.

Temujin's instructions were originally in the first post of this thread, right?  Maybe they were in another thread and I've gotten confused.  It'd be nice to find out what driver he linked to, that I had working.

----------


## jjustyy

> Originally Posted by Jonno_FTW
> 
> 
> I ran your scipt and it started working. 
> But there is no sound!
> 
> 
> ```
> checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes
> ...


I've had this error too - I fixed it by installing libasound2-dev

Cheers,
Justin

----------


## klss

Interesting news - the libasound2-dev issue. 

I had it installed already. That's obviously why I didn't
have any problems here. 

I updated the script 1.09 accordingly (which is available for download). 
I added the libasound2-dev to the package list. It will be installed prior to 
the Alsa upgrade.

I also updated the uxchecker script. I stepped over a nice tool called hwinfo, which 
you'll find in the repository. (uxchecker installs and runs it)

Work in progress.  :Wink: 

THX

----------


## Jack the R

Hmm, no libasound2-dev here.  I'll try the new script tomorrow.

----------


## LordOfThePigs

Unfortunately, I seem the script fails at compilation every time for me.

When I try to install 1.0.18rc3 I get:


```
Making all in iecset
make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.18rc3/alsa-utils-1.0.18rc3/iecset'
if gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../include -I../include    -g -O2 -MT iecset.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/iecset.Tpo" -c -o iecset.o iecset.c; \
	then mv -f ".deps/iecset.Tpo" ".deps/iecset.Po"; else rm -f ".deps/iecset.Tpo"; exit 1; fi
iecset.c: In function update_iec958_status:
iecset.c:198: error: IEC958_AES3_CON_FS_22050 undeclared (first use in this function)
iecset.c:198: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
iecset.c:198: error: for each function it appears in.)
iecset.c:201: error: IEC958_AES3_CON_FS_24000 undeclared (first use in this function)
iecset.c:213: error: IEC958_AES3_CON_FS_88200 undeclared (first use in this function)
iecset.c:216: error: IEC958_AES3_CON_FS_96000 undeclared (first use in this function)
iecset.c:219: error: IEC958_AES3_CON_FS_176400 undeclared (first use in this function)
iecset.c:222: error: IEC958_AES3_CON_FS_192000 undeclared (first use in this function)
iecset.c:225: error: IEC958_AES3_CON_FS_768000 undeclared (first use in this function)
iecset.c:228: error: IEC958_AES3_CON_FS_NOTID undeclared (first use in this function)
make[1]: *** [iecset.o] Error 1
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.18rc3/alsa-utils-1.0.18rc3/iecset'
make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
alsa-utils-1.0.18rc3 make failed
```

When I try to install alsa 1.0.17 I get:


```
In file included from /usr/src/Alsa-1.0.17/alsa-driver-1.0.17/soc/soc-dapm.c:2:
/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.17/alsa-driver-1.0.17/soc/../alsa-kernel/soc/soc-dapm.c: In function dapm_pop_time_store:
/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.17/alsa-driver-1.0.17/soc/../alsa-kernel/soc/soc-dapm.c:834: error: implicit declaration of function strict_strtoul
make[3]: *** [/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.17/alsa-driver-1.0.17/soc/soc-dapm.o] Error 1
make[2]: *** [/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.17/alsa-driver-1.0.17/soc] Error 2
make[1]: *** [_module_/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.17/alsa-driver-1.0.17] Error 2
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.24-21-generic'
make: *** [compile] Error 2
alsa-driver-1.0.17 make failed
```

I use Hardy with kernel 2.6.24-21-generic and gcc 4.2.3-1ubuntu3

Any idea what might be wrong?

----------


## Jack the R

Ran the new script, got libsound2-dev now, same results as before  :Sad:

----------


## soundcheck

> Unfortunately, I seem the script fails at compilation every time for me.
> 
> When I try to install 1.0.18rc3 I get:
> 
> 
> ```
> Making all in iecset
> make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/Alsa-1.0.18rc3/alsa-utils-1.0.18rc3/iecset'
> if gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../include -I../include    -g -O2 -MT iecset.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/iecset.Tpo" -c -o iecset.o iecset.c; \
> ...


Hmmh. 

I ran both "./configure" and "make" for both packages manually.

My 1.0.18-rc3 compiles without any problems on 2.6.27-7-general. Unfortunately I do not have an  older kernel available for testing.

Guess what: My make on 1.0.17 driver also failed. 

One thing for sure: This shouldn't have anything to do with the script itself.



Perhaps we shouldn't spent too much effort on resolving these issues. Intrepid will be out soon.
And I also read that very soon 1.0.18 final will be out.

----------


## soundcheck

Hi folks.

1.0.18-final is out.

Perhaps I manage to get it ready during the next hours.

Cheers

----------


## Jack the R

I would rather not use Intrepid.  I let Hardy upgrade the kernel, it knocked out the tablet driver, and I was not able to to get the tablet driver working again with the new kernel.  Had to go back to the old kernel, where it worked like a charm.  

I'm rather distrustful of change at this point - one thing gets fixed, another gets broken.

----------


## soundcheck

> I would rather not use Intrepid.  I let Hardy upgrade the kernel, it knocked out the tablet driver, and I was not able to to get the tablet driver working again with the new kernel.  Had to go back to the old kernel, where it worked like a charm.  
> 
> I'm rather distrustful of change at this point - one thing gets fixed, another gets broken.



Everybody who is aiming for a stable system, should wait at least some weeks or for the next maintenance realease to let the dust settle.

Installing Alsa manually is a "Hack" (the way how it is done with the script) and should be done by people having some kind of hacker 
attitude. Otherwise it can get very annoying.

Cheers

----------


## soundcheck

Hi folks.

I started up a new thread called Alsa 1.0.18 Installation Script.

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=962695



Cheers

BTW: KLSS is now "soundcheck"

----------


## Jack the R

> Installing Alsa manually is a "Hack" (the way how it is done with the script) and should be done by people having some kind of hacker 
> attitude. Otherwise it can get very annoying.
> 
> Cheers


I got it done on the first try with the original instructions. It shouldn't be this much of a problem.  Maybe there's another dependency such as libasound2-dev which the script isn't installing.

----------


## sreekanth27

Hello Temüjin,

I tried everything from reinstalling UBUNTU to upgrading RAM to 1.25 gig, to removing pulse to following your steps but to no avail. No sound.

this is the sound card that I have:
sree@ubuntu:~$ aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: ICH5 [Intel ICH5], device 0: Intel ICH [Intel ICH5]
  Subdevices: 0/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: ICH5 [Intel ICH5], device 4: Intel ICH - IEC958 [Intel ICH5 - IEC958]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
sree@ubuntu:~$ 

the driver version:
sree@ubuntu:~$ cat /proc/asound/version
Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.17.


No sound whatsoever.. 

Do help
Sree

----------


## kowic

I have no soun after upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10. Trying to solve this problem I got this when I followed the sound troubleshooting guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/So...%20Compilation
 I have made steps in Alsa driver compilation and Using alsa-source parts


kowic@Strangedevice:/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver$ sudo make install
if [ -L /usr/include/sound ]; then \
		rm -f /usr/include/sound; \
		ln -sf /usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/include/sound /usr/include/sound; \
	else \
		rm -rf /usr/include/sound; \
		install -d -m 755 -g root -o root /usr/include/sound; \
		for f in include/sound/*.h; do \
			install -m 644 -g root -o root $f /usr/include/sound; \
		done \
	fi
find /lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/kernel/sound -name 'snd*.*o' | xargs rm -f
find /lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/kernel/sound -name 'snd*.*o.gz' | xargs rm -f
find /lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/kernel/sound -name 'ac97_bus.*o' | xargs rm -f
find /lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/kernel/sound -name 'ac97_bus.*o.gz' | xargs rm -f
make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore'
mkdir -p /lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/kernel/sound/acore
cp snd-hwdep.ko snd-page-alloc.ko snd-pcm.ko snd-timer.ko snd.ko /lib/modules/2.6.27-7-generic/kernel/sound/acore
cp: cannot stat `snd-hwdep.ko': No such file or directory
cp: cannot stat `snd-page-alloc.ko': No such file or directory
cp: cannot stat `snd-pcm.ko': No such file or directory
cp: cannot stat `snd-timer.ko': No such file or directory
cp: cannot stat `snd.ko': No such file or directory
make[1]: *** [modules_install] Error 1
make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore'
make: *** [install-modules] Error 1



Do I have alsa drivers compilaed or is this an error that ruined the process ?


THANKS IN ADVANCE

----------


## Yellow Pasque

This thread is pretty pointless now that there's an excellent script to build the entire ALSA 1.0.18a suite:
Please use the script that the first post links to (here): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=962695

I've updated the documentation to point to the correct place.

----------


## kowic

thanks I am using it right now  :Very Happy: ...

----------


## nickleus

> Now, open /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base with the following command:
> 
> 
> ```
> gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
> ```
> 
> Modify or add this line with _modelname_ = to the appropriate model name from the list below:
> 
> ...


thank you so much. i have been plagued by an annoying clicking sound problem whenever i play anything and all i had to do to fix it was:


```
gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
```

and add the following line at the bottom of the file:


```
options snd-hda-intel model=acer
```

----------


## geek#237,598,666

just followed Temujin's post on my acer aspire 4920 running hardy heron and it now works.

ie the sound comes out good and the mic input works.

specifically I added the following line to my modprobe.d



```
options snd-hda-intel model=acer
```

I'm so happy I could skype.  And indeed now the mic is working I can!!!

Thanks Temujin

----------


## marquee moon

thanks very much, Temujin, this is great! 

Using Ubuntu 8.04 on Toshiba Satellite L30 11D: 

options snd-hda-intel model=dallas

Then un-muted headphones in alsamixer

In four years of using Ubuntu,this is the first time I have ever had speakers and headphones working on this laptop.

----------


## himanshuprakash

Hi,
I've exactly followed what you d have written out here. I've installed ALSA 1.0.16. I got Applications-->Sounds and Vedio-->Alsaplayer

on clicking neither it opens nor any audio output comes.
any idea whats wrong, I am having Lenovo Y410 Notebook.

Thanks!
Himanshu




> *Configuring alsa-base*
> 
> *To identify your codec:*
> 
> 
> ```
> aplay -l
> cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec
> ```
> ...

----------


## hyperair

@himanshuprakash: I'm also using the Lenovo Y410 notebook. Compiling ALSA from source is only required in Hardy, because the kernel's version (1.0.16) does not have an appropriate driver for this notebook. However, as of Intrepid, sound works out of the box.

----------


## dan_s28

Thanks Temujin. Your thread helped me alot. Keep up the good work!

-Dan

----------


## jjroper

Sorry, I should say that I am also using Jaunt-Jackalope, not Intrepid Ibex anymore.

I am confused.  First, I followed all the instructions and still have no sound.

But, alsa-base does not exist, while alsa-base.config does.  So, I assume that is the file to modify.

Next, when I do the Codec, I get:

james@Jim-laptop:~$ cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec
Codec: SigmaTel STAC9205
Codec: LSI ID 1040

So, I put the following line in the alsabase.config file:
options snd-hda-intel model=STAC9205

While I do get different options in the sound controllers, I still get no sound (it works in windows vista).  I am using a Gateway laptop, M-series.

Any other suggestions or am I missing something?

Thanks,

Jim

----------


## gnulab

I don't know if this thread is obsolete, but I just want to report the results of what I had done.

My laptop is Compaq Presario, CQ40-324TU



```
cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec
Codec: IDT 92HD71B7X
Codec: LSI ID 1040
Codec: Intel G45 DEVCTG
```



```
aplay -l
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]
  Subdevices: 0/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: STAC92xx Digital [STAC92xx Digital]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 3: INTEL HDMI [INTEL HDMI]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```

Alsamixer 1.0.18 reported:
Card: HDA Intel
Chip: Intel G45 DEVCTG

Solved by following instruction from this thread
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1043568

Hope this help.
Henry

----------


## yasitya

Oh joy! I'm a new new newbie.. Finally got the sound to work! I had no sound in firefox, or system sounds either. I'm running Ubuntu Jaunty 9.04

I'm on an Acer Aspire 5670..

I kept getting permission denied to edit the script.

This worked
sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
then within the editor
options snd-hda-intel model=_acer_
to Exit ctrl-shift-number 6 then X- 

saved 

rebooted.

sound all around.

----------


## sadalsuud

Thank you guys! You solved my problem. I have a Benq Joybook P52 and after adding the model=basic I can listen to music also on my headphones. Thank again and keep helping the helpless!

----------


## Yehudama

Helpppppp Please!

I have installed 10.4 lucid , my laptop is ACER ASPIRE 4930ZG
Need configuration for the alsa.conf file , my internal mic is noisy
and in Skype is dead.

ehudama@yehudama-laptop:~$ aplay -l

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC888 Analog [ALC888 Analog]
  Subdevices:1/1
  Subdevices: #0: subdevice #0
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: ALC888 Digital [ALC888 Digital]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevices: #0: subdevice #0
card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 3: NVIDIA HDMI [NVIDIA HDMI]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevices: #0: subdevice #0

Try to put in alsa.conf file:

options snd-hda-intel model=acer-aspire-4930g 

doesn't help much.  any solution?

----------


## wazzuup

Hello, comrades. I've bought Asus k52d laptop. Installed Ubuntu 10.04 on it. At first time sound worked fine. But after I have installed Radeon drivers, it disappeared. After some manipulations I made it working, but ONLY through headphones jack. As I think, the problem now is that I cannot set correct audiodevice type in   
"options snd-hda-intel model=" string.
My analog audio device is ALC259, but I cannot find model definitions for it anywhere. I tried to use such ones as "asus-mode1..6" some of them don't work, and some allows only headphones.
And don't ask me about mixer volume/mute  :Very Happy: 

Thank you guys.

----------

